
Show HN: The most optimised network for tech workers? - tianrongliew
https://www.showwcase.com
======
tianrongliew
Hey HN community! I'm Rong from Showwcase
([https://www.showwcase.com](https://www.showwcase.com)). Showwcase is out to
build the most optimised network for tech workers in our increasingly digital
economy. We provide an out of the box solution for tech workers to showcase
their full range of skills, knowledge, and abilities, and tie that into a
network built and optimised for us tech workers - software engineers, web,
mobile, developers, data scientists, product analysts, students, researchers
etc. One could think of what we're doing as LinkedIn for tech workers, or
Dribbble for coders.

There are two key motivations why my team and I set out to do this. First, we
don't think there is an all-in-one platform today that allows us to really
represent who we are as tech workers - our work, skills, experience - where we
can connect with like-minded individuals, enjoy the content that interests us
- what we are building, how are we building it, who did we build it with, and
finally find new opportunities.

Second, the world is transitioning into a digital first future at a faster
pace than any of us could have imagined, and it's only been accelerated by
COVID-19. Tomorrow, every business is going to be a tech business. As such,
more and more people in tech are in demand, more people transition into tech
every year, and every nation is embracing and training the next wave of
digital workers. Yet, we don't have a single platform directory built and
optimised for us?

We're still in early access and haven't done any major launches but always
happy to invite the HN community to give it a try. We currently let you easily
set up your profile, customise your page with sections and modules, share top
skills, integrate with Github, and most importantly present your projects.
Check it out here ([https://www.showwcase.com](https://www.showwcase.com)),
looking forward to feedback and connecting!

